# a new record sign....



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

this sign is a new record for me personally in several ways.

1. it is almost 50 feet wide and 14 feet tall.

2. it is 20 some feet in the air at the high point... 3 levels of scaffolding to set it up.

3. It is the fastest sign start to finish. The .75 " sign foam arrive in Alaska a week late. leaving me way short of time to carve, paint, seal and install the piece. The Owner had to have it installed by the 25th, a Monday. I got the Foam late on Thursday. Started cutting out the foam on Friday. ( about 8 hours start to finish for all the letters. fish and Critters. ) The Moose also got some 3 D horns, and the Bear got and 3 D nose added. 

the letters have a .15 " deep border around the edge requiring. The CNC ran at 300IPM the entire process. Love cutting sign foam. 

Saturday and Sunday were paint and Seal days. Monday we set up scaffolding at 8:30 am and were done at 4:20 Pm. The Last thing to go up was a little "One Fish, Two fish, Red Fish, Blue fish".. 


Very exhausting weekend but the client is very happy, and I can buy more bits now... 

The big letters are 42 " tall and the Moose it 8 feet tall and 8 feet wide.


thanks for looking..


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I got tired just reading your description!

Great project


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow is that impressive Scott, great job. Love how the moose intergrates into the letters


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

now that you out did yourself...
what's next???


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Great work again, Scott! And very colorful on the building, too.

David


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Awesome job Scott.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

WOW, that's a SIGN. How was it made and what is the material?


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

harrysin said:


> WOW, that's a SIGN. How was it made and what is the material?


Hi Harry
He explained that in his description at post #1
Made by CNC on Foam.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!! great job as usual


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You get Corafoam or another brand?? It's great stuff to cut.

People here that use it use 100% acrylic paint, no sealer, and guarantee them for 10 years. 

How'd you fasten them to the building?

Again, the paint job sets it off. Hats off to you. How'd you get paint by number sign foam??

I guess you deserve a cold one after that ...... after you pay for the new bits. lol


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> You get Corafoam or another brand?? It's great stuff to cut.
> 
> People here that use it use 100% acrylic paint, no sealer, and guarantee them for 10 years.
> 
> ...


Found out once we started mounting that the siding is that permanent concrete board... So drilled through that and ran flat head timberlock screws through to the plywood backing. than touched up the paint as we completed each piece.


You have to specify "Paint by number" when you order the foam.


IT was an off brand of sign foam. This job took 8 sheets, I deal to ship in a dozen sheets.. so now have some to play with.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

reuelt said:


> Hi Harry
> He explained that in his description at post #1
> Made by CNC on Foam.


Thanks for that Reuelt, occasionally I can't see the wood for the trees!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done, a great addition to the library.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Great sign and as always beautiful paint job.

Love the One Fish, Two Fish, Red Fish, Blue Fish!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Impressive!!!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Great sign and as always beautiful paint job.
> 
> Love the One Fish, Two Fish, Red Fish, Blue Fish!


My favorite part, to bring a smile to any one who reads... It was a surprise for the librarian... she loved it.. tears..


----------



## mikeacg (Sep 16, 2009)

You never cease to amaze! How big is your current machine?


----------

